# Probleme beim laden von glx

## Invad0r

Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe meinen Kernel mit genkernel kompiliert und das hat auch alles bis jetzt super geklappt und alles läuft. Aber jetzt hab ich mir nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel emerged. Opengl-update nvidia hab ich auch schon ausgeführt aber wenn ich nun die glx extensions laden lasse steht in der log von xfree folgendes: "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX". Wenn ich "glxgears" eingebe, bekomme ich auch eine Fehlermeldung: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

Ich hoffe dieses Infos helfen euch das Problem zu finden. Ansonsten adde ich noch welche bei Nachfrage. Würd mich freuen es klappt...

Gruß Invad0r

----------

## hjnenc

Ein paar Dinge zum Nachpruefen:

lsmod sollte den Modul nvidia anzeigen. Falls nicht, kannst du ihn mit 'modprobe nvidia' laden und in der Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 oder .../kernel-2.6 (jenachdem was du verwendest) den Modul 'nvidia' eintragen damit er beim naechsten boot automatisch geladen wird.

In der Datei /etc/X11/XF86Config sollte in der Section "Device" die Zeile 

```
Driver      "nvidia"
```

 stehen (statt Driver "nv").

In der gleichen Datei sollte in der Section "Module" die Zeile

```
Load       "glx"
```

 stehen.

----------

## dreadhead

Sollte es ein kernel >= 2.6.5 (glaube ich) sein musst du die ~x86 pakete von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx installieren. Die x86 funktionieren nichtmehr...

----------

## Invad0r

Also die x86 sind installiert. Also daran kann es auch nicht liegen und Driver "nvidia" und load "glx" steht auch drin.

----------

## dreadhead

versuch das modul mal manuell mit

```
 modprobe nvidia
```

und

```
modprobe glx
```

 zu laden. Mal sehen was dann passiert

----------

## Invad0r

bash-2.05b# modprobe nvidia 

bash-2.05b# modprobe glx    

modprobe: Can't locate module glx

^^Das bekomme ich wenn ich sie manuell lade  :Sad:  Woran kann das wohl liegen?

//EDIT ...und ich kann sie auch nur unter root manuel laden, aber das ist ja sicher richtig so...

----------

## py-ro

Das ist beides OK, weil glx kein Kernel Modul ist, sondern von X.

Poste mal dein X config, aber bitte möglichst ohne Kommentare, und die Ausgabe von lsmod

bye 

Py

----------

## dreadhead

ich weiss nicht mehr genau wie das modul heisst.

Das kannst du aber so herausfinden:

```
find /lib/modules | grep glx
```

dann bekommst du alle module die glx beinhalten aufgelistet (Sollte nur eines sein). Wenn du kein Ergebnis bekommst ist das modul nicht installiert.

Versuch in diesem Fall nvidia-glx nochmal zu emergen.

Wenn du ein Ergebnis bekommst versuch dieses nochmal mit modprobe zu laden und anschliessend den X-Server neu zu starten.

EDIT:

Achso... Ich dachte glx ist auch ein kernelmodul... Naja. Dann vergiss die scheisse die geschrieben hab  :Wink: 

----------

## Invad0r

Was denn nun? Ich hab einfach mal alles gepostet...

---------------------------------lsmod----------------------------------------------

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

sg                     29148   0 (autoclean) (unused)

st                     26712   0 (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 14008   0 (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 10956   0 (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               89188   4 (autoclean) [sg st sr_mod sd_mod]

agpgart                35032   3 (autoclean)

natsemi                15264   1

via-rhine              11824   0

mii                     2208   0 [via-rhine]

snd-pcm-oss            35944   0 (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          11736   0 [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-via82xx            12452   0 (autoclean)

gameport                1372   0 (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-pcm                53928   0 (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-via82xx]

snd-ac97-codec         46876   0 (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-page-alloc          5432   0 (autoclean) [snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         2912   0 (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            11876   0 (autoclean) [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-oss            22176   0 (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3168   0 [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                34000   3 [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              12996   0 [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3520   0 [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    29604   0 [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via82xx snd-pcm snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3332   6 [snd]

nvidia               4586476   4

ieee1394              178852   0

input                   3136   0 (unused)

uhci                   23292   0 (unused)

ehci-hcd               16940   0 (unused)

usbcore                54988   1 [uhci ehci-hcd]

-------------------------Hier fängt die xconfig an--------------------------------

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

 This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

#    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4  5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Acer AL1721ms"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-80

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce3 Ti200"

    Monitor     "Acer AL1721ms"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Gruß invad0r

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Du solltest ohne Kommentarzeilen posten. Das macht die ganze Sache deutlich übersichtlicher.

Zum Problem, einmal ist da ein Syntaxfehler drinn, zumindest bei dem, was du gepostet hast:

 *Quote:*   

> This loads the GLX module 

 

Da gehört ein Kommentarzeichen davor.

Dann stimmt deine config auch nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device" 
> 
>  Identifier "NVIDIA GeForce" 
> ...

 

Ich habe bei deiner config nirgens eine Section "Device" gefunden, wo ein "GeForce3 Ti200" definiert wird.

----------

## Invad0r

Hmm... sry bin so noch ziemlich neu. In was muss ich das denn ändern?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

In Section "Screen" muß unter Device das stehen, was in Section "Device" unter Identifier angegeben wurde.

----------

## Invad0r

das bringt mich leider auch nicht weiter,,

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Zeig mal bitte das log von X.

----------

## Invad0r

>Ärger mit OpenGL

>Wenn es Probleme beim Starten gibt und evtl. OpenGL nicht >gefunden wird bei den Spielen, so könnte es an fehlerhaften >Links liegen.

>Überprüft nun also ob ihr in /usr/lib die Dateien : libGL.so >und libGL.so.1 und libGL.so.VERSION, wobei VERSION nicht als >Text dort steht, sondern hier nur die Versionsnummer >repräsentieren soll.

>Die libGL.so ist ein Link auf libGL.so.1 oder gleich auf >libGL.so.VERSION.

^^das hab ich grad gefunden. vielleicht ist das ja meine Lösung des Problems Aber richtig verstehn tu ich das irgendwie nicht Wenn ich "nano -w /usr/lib/libGL.so eingebe, erhalte ich nur lauter zeichen...

Kann mir das jemand vielleicht ganauer erklären. Danke...

----------

## dreadhead

gib mal das ein

```
ls -l /usr/lib | grep libGL
```

und schau nach ob du sowas bekommst:

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      44 Aug 20 18:25 libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6111

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      44 Aug 20 18:25 libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6111

```

wenn ja, dann war das nicht die lösung deines problems..

----------

